# Cayo Skiffs



## ReelFisher (Mar 14, 2017)

I heard they stopped taking skiff orders to focus on cranking out 1 bay boat a month...last I saw they were on hull #3. The last few skiffs are about to head out the door if they haven't already...badass skiff if you can get your hands on one.


----------



## jmwaltersjr (May 7, 2013)

I can’t even find one used...must be one hell of a skiff!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

That could be because there aren't that many out there.


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

jmwaltersjr said:


> I can’t even find one used...must be one hell of a skiff!


Last I heard there was a two year wait list , I seen a few for sale of the few out there people haven’t kept long not sure how great they are ?


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Their cat boat has been a ridiculous hit! I would keep pinging JB he is a great guy and if the 18 is anything like the 17 it should be sick!


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

flyclimber said:


> Their cat boat has been a ridiculous hit! I would keep pinging JB he is a great guy and if the 18 is anything like the 17 it should be sick!


They make a great product but from my experience and many others there customer service and communication is not that great . Don’t return calls or emails and take longer to deliver product then what they say.


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

I have heard that there was over 50 deposits on their new bay boat although it’s not really a bay boat by any means lol. Buddy of mine was told the wait on his 173 was a year, it was almost 2 years before he actually got it and he demanded to have it before it was 100% finished because of a tournament he was in. Probably wouldn’t be giving my money to them after all that but that’s just my thoughts


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Lagoonnewb said:


> I have heard that there was over 50 deposits on their new bay boat although it’s not really a bay boat by any means lol. Buddy of mine was told the wait on his 173 was a year, it was almost 2 years before he actually got it and he demanded to have it before it was 100% finished because of a tournament he was in. Probably wouldn’t be giving my money to them after all that but that’s just my thoughts


Yikes...


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

flyclimber said:


> Their cat boat has been a ridiculous hit!


Selling is one thing...delivering is another...time will tell.


----------



## ReelFisher (Mar 14, 2017)

I was one of the first people to put in for the 180 and was told 6 months at the time. Ended up taking 14 months and the wait times increased from there. His introductory prices were insane so I couldn’t complain too much. That’s why you saw so many people flipping them right after delivery because they were worth so much more.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Building and selling boats is only half of the process warranty and service is what builds your brand. If his service is lacking he will not have many repeat customer.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

I sent them multiple emails and voicemails and never got a return. There’s too many other skiff companies out there now with excellent customer service so I went another direction. Plus there’s no way in hell I'm waiting two years for a 17’ skiff.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> If his service is lacking he will not have many repeat customer.


It's not lacking. I've had to repair a few things on mine and I was always able to get what I needed from Cayo. 

I get it. People are a little salty about not being treated as a customer. I would be frustrated too if I were trying to buy a boat from them and couldn't get a return call. It's pretty well documented that these guys have enough work lined up and enough deposits that they won't be taking any more skiff orders. I'm sure you could buy one but I'm afraid to even ask what it would cost. 

Full disclosure...My boat took 14 months. We had to rush a little bit there at the end but JB got it done and drove a few hours to meet me on 48 hours notice. He's a nice guy, I would buy from him again. Leave your girl at home though. Mr. Stealyourgirl is a giant viking looking dude.


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> I sent them multiple emails and voicemails and never got a return. There’s too many other skiff companies out there now with excellent customer service so I went another direction. Plus there’s no way in hell I'm waiting two years for a 17’ skiff.


 That happened to me also, multiple emails asking for pricing, and phone calls not returned. I ended up going with Ankona and it has been a great experience. I get email responses from them in a matter of minutes sometimes and they are easy to reach on the phone, a top notch company


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

No matter what I’m purchasing or looking at purchasing I won’t do it with a business that doesn’t answer the phone, email or anything else but is on Facebook 24/7 advertising. That seems to be the new way these days.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I won’t do it with a business that doesn’t answer the phone, email or anything else but is on Facebook 24/7 advertising. That seems to be the new way these days.


That's understandable but doesn't apply here. Cayo's facebook and instagram are not very active. Often going weeks between social media posts.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> That's understandable but doesn't apply here. Cayo's facebook and instagram are not very active. Often going weeks between social media posts.


Yep I think it's right at about every two weeks. It's been the Cat recently .


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jmrodandgun said:


> That's understandable but doesn't apply here. Cayo's facebook and instagram are not very active. Often going weeks between social media posts.


My buddy just got his and it took forever but is an amazing looking skiff.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

He can't be any busier than Ankona and East Cape and they're very easy to get a hold of and I have been replied to promptly by both builders. He should hire someone to answer calls and questions.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> . He should hire someone to answer calls and questions.


Why? The waitlist is several years long. I'd disconnect the damn phone if I were him


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> Why? The waitlist is several years long. I'd disconnect the damn phone if I were him


The heron has a one year wait but they still answer their phone you can make excuses for him but that's bad business practice not answering the phone period on a side note he builds a pretty boat.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> The heron has a one year wait but they still answer their phone you can make excuses for him but that's bad business practice not answering the phone period on a side note he builds a pretty boat.


I'm not making excuses. The multiple year backlog of deposits on quarter million dollar fishing boats should tell you all you need to know.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> I'm not making excuses. The multiple year backlog of deposits on quarter million dollar fishing boats should tell you all you need to know.


Still poor business practice. Call Travis he builds them in 4 months and answers his phone.I wouldn't wait 2 years for any boat too many competitive builders out there to wait that long.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I wouldn’t wait that long either for a skiff, that is why even though I loved the 180 I didn’t get one. I wouldn’t recommend one to anyone looking to get into a skiff in the near term. He used to send out automated bids from his website, there is a reason he disabled that. The reason has been stated, literally millions of dollars in orders for his hybrid cat. I doubt he is building them in the same shop I visited, it would be near impossible. It is easy to sit here and point fingers and armchair quarterback but he is running his own business and what happens will be a result of how he does that. In my opinion he made a very good skiff for a great price, however I doubt he will do that again.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Still poor business practice.


I don't know what to tell you man. They seem to be doing just fine ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

I recently had some work done to my 173 that took almost 2 months. They are very busy and the cat seemed to be the priority...it is a beaut. I do have to admit the lag time and communication could have been better but they do very nice work. 

They are busy, but it's all about the fit and finish of their product that ranks high on the price vs quality scale. 

The two year wait time is over the top, but I can't see it changing any time soon...they need a couple more buildings to keep up with demand but it looks like they've run out of dirt.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

nautilott said:


> I recently had some work done to my 173 that took almost 2 months. They are very busy and the cat seemed to be the priority...it is a beaut. I do have to admit the lag time and communication could have been better but they do very nice work.
> 
> They are busy, but it's all about the fit and finish of their product that ranks high on the price vs quality scale.
> 
> The two year wait time is over the top, but I can't see it changing any time soon...they need a couple more buildings to keep up with demand but it looks like they've run out of dirt.


He's mold poor, it costs a bunch of money to have tooling engineered and made. If I had a deposit in I would be afraid they'd just close up shop and take off with the deposits like Barker did. Put me down for this, Cayo wont be building boats in 10yrs...or they farm out the glass work like Beavertail, Bonefish and Action craft.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

It's great business plan in today's economy, but what happens when the next recession hits. I think they are awesome skiffs and almost bought one myself. They also have a great warranty on the hull, but what happens if they don't make it through the tough times?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

prinjm6 said:


> If I had a deposit in I would be afraid they'd just close up shop and take off with the deposits like Barker did


That is not what happened with Barker. The two do not deserve to be compared.

Go back and read the Barker purchase agreements. He was taking _nonrefundable_ $250,000 deposits for a two boat build plan where Barker would split the profits with the owner after the sale of the first boat. Essentially asking customers to invest in a production partnership with Barker. 

NO CASH FLOW at Barker. None. Who knows what he did with the money or why it flopped.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> I'm not making excuses. The multiple year backlog of deposits on quarter million dollar fishing boats should tell you all you need to know.


Have met the Cayo guys at local events. Good dudes.

But lets be honest...I don't think their goal has ever been to be a skiff company or to stay in that niche. That's why they've progressed from SUPs to the 173 to the 180 and now the 26' cat so quickly. Each model has funded the next. This 26 may just be a bridge to a 30' center console...who knows. 

The challenges in front office management are well documented. I chalk it up to their focus on the "next thing" rather than a goal of settling into the skiff niche.

And the big backlog is a result of social media and message board (check out the Hull Truth) momentum in large part. They're winning the "sales game". But they'll still have to deliver...

Personally...I don't buy anything over a couple hundred bucks that I can't put my hands on or get first hand reliable feedback on. I'm amazed at the number of people who have the $$$ to drop deposits on things that expensive sight unseen...


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> That is not what happened with Barker. The two do not deserve to be compared.
> 
> Go back and read the Barker purchase agreements. He was taking _nonrefundable_ $250,000 deposits for a two boat build plan where Barker would split the profits with the owner after the sale of the first boat. Essentially asking customers to invest in a production partnership with Barker.
> 
> NO CASH FLOW at Barker. None. Who knows what he did with the money or why it flopped.


You dont know the full story, you only read one thread on the hull truth lol. Barker took in about 3 mil on deposits, the thread is just one guy. Not to mention the amount of money owed to vendors. How many Cayo cats have been built and delivered lol. Face it your in the restaurant business in TX and dont know squat on Florida boat builders, how many businesses has Tom Gordon went through in the last decade yet people still put that guy on a pedestal and get into business with him?


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

crboggs said:


> Have met the Cayo guys at local events. Good dudes.
> 
> But lets be honest...I don't think their goal has ever been to be a skiff company or to stay in that niche. That's why they've progressed from SUPs to the 173 to the 180 and now the 26' cat so quickly. Each model has funded the next. This 26 may just be a bridge to a 30' center console...who knows.
> 
> ...


Cayo boat sales didnt fund the next boats, he has an investor. Vector works isnt cheap, I'd say the tooling for that cat was at least a Mil. Selling skiffs for 2-3yrs doesnt net you that kind of cash, maybe if you've been in business for 10-15yrs.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

This thread is borderline ridiculous IMO! I don’t see how anyone can defend a boatbuilder who has a known reputation for poor customer service and recorded multiple year waiting lists. 

Try calling HB or East Cape... Hell, Kevin posts on here all the time and answers everyone. Even Morejon posts on here and answerers emails from the middle of the pacific from his sailboat. 

Also, Florida boat building is shady AF. I can’t even begin to tell you how many builders come and go due to this very behavior. I’ve seen it so many times here in miami. Bottom line, if I’m spending $50k on 18’ of fiberglass I want to speak to a person.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

manny2376 said:


> This thread is borderline ridiculous IMO! I don’t see how anyone can defend a boatbuilder who has a known reputation for poor customer service and recorded multiple year waiting lists.
> 
> Try calling HB or East Cape... Hell, Kevin posts on here all the time and answers everyone. Even Morejon posts on here and answerers emails from the middle of the pacific from his sailboat.
> 
> Also, Florida boat building is shady AF. I can’t even begin to tell you how many builders come and go due to this very behavior. I’ve seen it so many times here in miami. Bottom line, if I’m spending $50k on 18’ of fiberglass I want to speak to a person.


Oh it’s not just Florida boat builders...you should see some of the crap they pull over here and get away with it. I think lots of folks are just desperate, naive and have more money than sense.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

So are they still building 173s and 180s? And is it a refundable deposit and what is wait time on each? Just curious.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

manny2376 said:


> This thread is borderline ridiculous IMO! I don’t see how anyone can defend a boatbuilder who has a known reputation for poor customer service and recorded multiple year waiting lists.
> 
> Try calling HB or East Cape... Hell, Kevin posts on here all the time and answers everyone. Even Morejon posts on here and answerers emails from the middle of the pacific from his sailboat.
> 
> Also, Florida boat building is shady AF. I can’t even begin to tell you how many builders come and go due to this very behavior. I’ve seen it so many times here in miami. Bottom line, if I’m spending $50k on 18’ of fiberglass I want to speak to a person.


Exactly! If they're so swamped with new production due to a new boat that they did no R&D on just went straight to mold from NA renderings...how are they going to take care of warranty issues? If a manufacturer tells you they dont have warranty claims they are lying as well.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

prinjm6 said:


> Cayo boat sales didnt fund the next boats, he has an investor.


So then its the investor pushing them towards the bigger boats?

The skiffs were a marketing ploy to get into the market and build a name brand and following?

Nothing else explains the quick escalation from poling skiffs to 26' high performance cats...


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

prinjm6 said:


> Face it your in the restaurant business in TX


 How dare you.

Where I come from accusing a man of being from Texas is considered fighting words


----------



## LISPrivateer (Jan 27, 2019)

For three years I have stewed on my experience with Cayo. I never wanted to internet bash, as that is counterproductive and does not solve anything in the end. So this is a real experience. My story goes back to their SUP days. JB took my deposit. On the phone he is a great guy. Anything could be done. Color, decking, accessories etc. Was extremely knowledgeable and I felt great going into a nearly 2k paddle board. I gave him a more than usual deposit, $1500, with the understanding that I would get pictures occasionally of the build... I’m a boat guy, love seeing progress on any build. JB was accommodating for the first couple months. Maybe 3-4 pics. Well, to make a long story short 14 months later after hearing every excuse in the book, my SUP arrived destroyed in the back of a semi. He blamed this on the carrier. I demanded my full refund, which he obliged, and I picked up a local custom board up here in CT. 14 months. For a SUP. In hind sight it was obvious, as it is for you guys, that his 17’ skiffs were his priority (then). Anything behind was merely an inconvenience. That being said, that broken and crushed board was beautiful. Really wish it had worked out cause they do really nice work. I just hope he/Cayo realize that money is hard earned. As hard as building their product. It should be respected as such. Deposit or not. Sup or skiff.. skiff or cat hybrid. It should not matter what the build is. Respect is sticking to a deadline. Missing by a week or 2 is understandable. Several months, well, thats dishonest. 14 months for a crushed SUP...... 
-Ryan Bollenbach.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

crboggs said:


> So then its the investor pushing them towards the bigger boats?
> 
> The skiffs were a marketing ploy to get into the market and build a name brand and following?
> 
> Nothing else explains the quick escalation from poling skiffs to 26' high performance cats...


Funny thing is I dont think they have delivered 3 26' cats and I'm hearing that they are in process of engineering a 40'.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

LISPrivateer said:


> For three years I have stewed on my experience with Cayo. I never wanted to internet bash, as that is counterproductive and does not solve anything in the end. So this is a real experience. My story goes back to their SUP days. JB took my deposit. On the phone he is a great guy. Anything could be done. Color, decking, accessories etc. Was extremely knowledgeable and I felt great going into a nearly 2k paddle board. I gave him a more than usual deposit, $1500, with the understanding that I would get pictures occasionally of the build... I’m a boat guy, love seeing progress on any build. JB was accommodating for the first couple months. Maybe 3-4 pics. Well, to make a long story short 14 months later after hearing every excuse in the book, my SUP arrived destroyed in the back of a semi. He blamed this on the carrier. I demanded my full refund, which he obliged, and I picked up a local custom board up here in CT. 14 months. For a SUP. In hind sight it was obvious, as it is for you guys, that his 17’ skiffs were his priority (then). Anything behind was merely an inconvenience. That being said, that broken and crushed board was beautiful. Really wish it had worked out cause they do really nice work. I just hope he/Cayo realize that money is hard earned. As hard as building their product. It should be respected as such. Deposit or not. Sup or skiff.. skiff or cat hybrid. It should not matter what the build is. Respect is sticking to a deadline. Missing by a week or 2 is understandable. Several months, well, thats dishonest. 14 months for a crushed SUP......
> -Ryan Bollenbach.


The more I hear about this company the better I feel about taking my deposit back. I am local to the TB area so I visited the shop and met with JB twice. I had to go in person the first time since I could not get a return phone call or email. I didn't think it was OK, but it also wasn't out of the way for me.
Not just on the phone, but in person he is a great guy. And it was clear from the work in progress in the shop that the product and process is top notch.
I really wanted a 173. I put a deposit down and got a slot 3 months away due to a cancellation even though the end of the line was 8 months away. At first I thought awesome for me, but in hindsight shouldn't the guy 4th in line move to 3rd and so on down the line? 
I was promised a demo on Monday (this was Saturday). I waited for the details call that never came. Weather was given as an excuse. Two more demos scheduled and did not happen. For some reason I wasn't even really upset or anything, just a little annoyed.
A few weeks go by with several no or very few call backs and I decided I wasn't getting a good feeling about this so I asked for my deposit back. I didn't make a big stink about it being unresponsive as the reason, just personal reasons and left it at that.
I was told that deposits are non-refundable, although there was no contract, purchase order or anything else that indicated that. He just charged my CC $1500. After some discussion he agreed that since I was local he would refund my deposit. Several days go by with no more contact or returned calls. I finally had to dispute the charge with my credit card to get his attention. I did get my money back and I still think the boats are beautiful. I'm also really glad I don't own one.


----------



## tbnolefan (Feb 2, 2017)

Don't waste your time with Cayo.


----------



## zmgsvt (Jun 5, 2009)

Guess I got lucky with mine. The wait sucked but I had my friends cayenne while I was waiting. Other than the build taking 6 months longer than expected everything was smooth. I did change which hull I wanted so not all of the extra time was on them. Had an issue a few weeks ago and they drove the 3 hours to get my skiff and bring it back that week. The quality is excellent and I feel like I got more skiff than what I paid for.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

tjtfishon said:


> It's great business plan in today's economy, but what happens when the next recession hits. I think they are awesome skiffs and almost bought one myself. They also have a great warranty on the hull, but what happens if they don't make it through the tough times?


They will make it through the next recession by living on all of his non-refundable deposits.

On a different note, i saw a guide green unicorn on the water today. Had 2 guys in it and a white 70 on the rear. That said, it looked like it was squatting quite a bit when at idle.

Not going to comment on the business but if i were going to wait 2 years for a 18 foot skiff i would wait for @Boatbrains.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2019)

DuckNut said:


> They will make it through the next recession by living on all of his non-refundable deposits.
> 
> On a different note, i saw a guide green unicorn on the water today. Had 2 guys in it and a white 70 on the rear. That said, it looked like it was squatting quite a bit when at idle.
> 
> Not going to comment on the business but if i were going to wait 2 years for a 18 foot skiff i would wait for @Boatbrains.


Ass


----------



## MMessana (Sep 28, 2015)

Wouldn't even waste your time. I could type out my experience but I don't feel like wasting the time or energy. Boats awesome once I got it so if you find a used one for sale I'd jump on it. If they still built skiffs though, I would never want to deal with them again.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

MMessana said:


> Wouldn't even waste your time. I could type out my experience but I don't feel like wasting the time or energy. Boats awesome once I got it so if you find a used one for sale I'd jump on it. If they still built skiffs though, I would never want to deal with them again.


Well go on...


----------



## Bryson Turner (May 3, 2017)

I've been super happy with my skiff from Cayo. Agreed on JB not getting back to customers as quickly as he should. But as a small business.... he not only is building/designing skiffs but also dealing with financials of a business and day to day boundaries that owning a small business throw at you. He invited me to come to the shop a few times. We did a demo before i took deposit down in the rain on a saturday. So i find it hard to believe he made excuses for not wanting to do demos. He upgraded stuff on my skiff without me telling him for no extra charge. I had some dings in the glass from hittin a ghost trap and he helped me set up an account with his glass supplier so I could get some gel coat to fix it. All in all as the build went on I had to bug him for pics and progress on the deadline date but we only missed it by a month. (they had started my skiff a few weeks before Irma hit) probably would have made it in time if it weren't for that. I got an exceptional skiff for a more than fair price. I wouldnt doubt in 10 years from now the 173 goes up/stays at its original value


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Anyone who goes ahead and makes a deposit deserves what he experiences at this point.

Typical boat builder.. a little success ruins them. The ECC types are the rarest of breeds.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

MRichardson said:


> Anyone who goes ahead and makes a deposit deserves what he experiences at this point./QUOTE]


Care to share your experience?


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

jmrodandgun said:


> Care to share your experience?


We all like JB....If not, there would be 500 posts here.


----------



## MMessana (Sep 28, 2015)

Don't get me wrong, JB seems like a nice guy and all. I just couldn't deal with that service again. It was a frustrating build process and there were things I literally had to pick up the phone myself and get sorted out because they didn't. Like the seadek was one example and the engine was another. Had to tell him to just write me a check for the engine and I'd get my own here in Texas and I think that fired him up enough to make sure it got there on time cause he didn't want to write me a check for it. That's only two of many things. I'm sure everyone has different opinions and experiences but mine was terrible. He has too much on his plate too handle by himself. He needs someone to handle his financials and paperwork.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

MMessana said:


> handle his financials and paperwork


Id consider it for that 26 hybrid cat demo they are parading around


----------



## Bryson Turner (May 3, 2017)

MMessana said:


> Don't get me wrong, JB seems like a nice guy and all. I just couldn't deal with that service again. It was a frustrating build process and there were things I literally had to pick up the phone myself and get sorted out because they didn't. Like the seadek was one example and the engine was another. Had to tell him to just write me a check for the engine and I'd get my own here in Texas and I think that fired him up enough to make sure it got there on time cause he didn't want to write me a check for it. That's only two of many things. I'm sure everyone has different opinions and experiences but mine was terrible. He has too much on his plate too handle by himself. He needs someone to handle his financials and paperwork.


I 100% get where your comin from. And agree he needs an office staff dealing with orders and clients.


----------



## MMessana (Sep 28, 2015)

Bryson Turner said:


> I 100% get where your comin from. And agree he needs an office staff dealing with orders and clients.


Just doesn’t make sense to me. They had such an awesome product at an amazing price point and would’ve done so well. Glad I got in before this cat build.


----------



## ReelFisher (Mar 14, 2017)

MMessana said:


> Don't get me wrong, JB seems like a nice guy and all. I just couldn't deal with that service again. It was a frustrating build process and there were things I literally had to pick up the phone myself and get sorted out because they didn't. Like the seadek was one example and the engine was another. Had to tell him to just write me a check for the engine and I'd get my own here in Texas and I think that fired him up enough to make sure it got there on time cause he didn't want to write me a check for it. That's only two of many things. I'm sure everyone has different opinions and experiences but mine was terrible. He has too much on his plate too handle by himself. He needs someone to handle his financials and paperwork.


I had a similar experience as well and it got to the point where I basically had to nag him in order for anything to get done. If you can find the number to his new shop, his shop staff are absolutely AWESOME and always willing to help and do what they can right there on the spot. I've needed a few things since I got my boat and they have always taken care of me right away. JB is as nice as he can be, but Cayo has grown too big for one person to handle and keep everyone happy. Definitely needs someone there dedicated to fielding calls and keeping orders straight and things would operate much smoother.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

If I give someone a few grand to get started building me a boat, they need to get started building me a boat within the agreed-upon time frame. If there are any deviations from that timeline - either due to them becoming more interested in pursuing a new model (and taking deposits on that) - they need to be communicative and responsive. But mostly, they need to finish the damn boat. 

Many builders are much better at taking orders and deposits than following thru on schedule. 

It is very important that they finish their boat on schedule or early, so the buyer can play with it a few months before posting it for sale on here and starting their new build.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

I had an overall great experience with Cayo. He delivered it in the original time frame he said he would (I switched from the 17 to the 18 and that added time). He did at one point tell me it would be done early, which didn't happen, but I can't complain and my build was also started around Irma. 

He gave me his cell phone and was very responsive. I had my sonichub go bad and I dropped my boat at the shop on a Friday I was going out of town, and he had a new one in by Tuesday the following week. I've definitely heard other people having issues with his communication, but based on my experience with JB and the boat I received for what I paid, I would absolutely do business with him again. 

as a side note, I will say that Mel and Rose were more responsive, sent more pics etc. I had to ask JB for updates, but when I did, I always got them.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Shadowcast16 said:


> apparently no one from Cayo gives a shit or they would be on this forum doing quality control! Hell even the guy from Piranha chimes in when the discussion is about his boats.


If they don't respond to a ringing telephone what makes you think they would be on here.

Sounds like their business modrl is "If I stop answering the phone, maybe they'll quit calling".


----------



## zmgsvt (Jun 5, 2009)

I think someone accidentally grabbed Natural Ice this evening.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Can't chat...! Doin bay boats!


----------

